

How I Built Mixtape.me from Scratch with No Experience  - bearwithclaws
http://lifehacker.com/5336113/how-to-build-a-web-site-from-scratch-with-no-experience

======
vijayr
_Don't waste too much time poring over every detail of these books, though.
You'll never learn it all just by reading. Get the basic ideas and then start
applying them as soon as you can._

------
jasonlbaptiste
I'm waiting for the post: "How I got sued by the RIAA from scratch because I
had no experience" . Let's do something that helps artists move away from the
RIAA's clutches, and not add more fuel to the fire with things that will just
get shut down. TheSixtyOne is a perfect example of how to do it RIGHT when it
comes to consumer facing site. (work WITH artists, offer monetization, easy to
use,etc.)

------
pbhjpbhj
So, he tells us he's not a web developer (he is now!). But what is his
background - is he a gutter at the chicken factory or is he a very young
professor of theoretical physics.

The implication is, though he specifically states it's not, that you can
follow his model and do the same thing. Knowing what level of
intelligence/intellect he has helps to determine if that is at all possible.

Interesting story though.

I only skimmed over the text but missed whether he did all the design himself,
it looks quite slick, especially compared to his hand-drawn wireframes.

~~~
steve19
He is the editor of Lifehacker and has written a few application before:

<http://adampash.com/projects/>

So he is not a newbie who had to learn how to program.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
So what we actually get, with the sibling post to yours, is that a programmer
can make a web app with the help of a web design firm ... who would have
thought it possible.

Nice story, great looking site, but not quite the in-at-the-deep-end story it
appears.

